
Bitcoin Is Real Money, Judge Rules in J.P. Morgan Hack - wslh
http://fortune.com/2016/09/20/judge-rules-bitcoin-is-money/
======
pcvarmint
Contra an earlier decision:
[http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article91682102....](http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article91682102.html)

------
iptables
if you're not too familiar with bitcoin and don't care too much to get
technical about it, listen to Andreas Antonopoulos on jre
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sOxtBiBpE4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sOxtBiBpE4)

------
bfuller
Anyone have any more information on the actual fraud that was perpetrated by
the owners of coin.mx?

